# Teclado con 74c922 y 74ls374



## gera_fime

hola a todos.
en la escuela me encargaron hacer un decodificador de teclado con un teclado de 4x4, consegui el circuito 74c922 y el 74ls374, y me gustria saber si es posible realizarlo con esos circuitos.
los digitos se deben mostrar en un display de 7 segmentos(necesito el 7447 o 48?).
la verdad esque no tengo ningun diagrama y quisiera saber si me podrian proporcionar uno.
y tambien me pueden decir como puedo hacer el teclado con push-boton.
gracias.


----------



## Kash

el 74c922 es un decodificador especial para teclado de 4x4, ese CI hace todo x ti,  y por supuesto que necesitas el 74ls47, amenos k quieras hacer toda la circuiteria para decodificar esos datos a un display, te sugiero de vez en cuando busques en google antes de entrar aki, si tienes otra duda comentala, y si kieres k sea mas explicito hazmelo saber, ya ke no se si eres aficionado o estudias electronica. bye


----------



## Las

si para realizar el teclado matricial el MM74C922 es el ideal ya que hace todo y no necesitas nadamas, en el datasheet puedes encontrar como conectar los botones y los valores para el reloj que utiliza el circuito.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/120/243040_DS.pdf

Para pasarlo a un display siete segmentos necesitas primer saber si tu display es catodo(negativo es comun) o anodo (positivo es comun), si es de catodo comun, utilizas el 7448 y si es de anodo 7447.







en esa imagen solo omite el dip switch.
es relativamente sencillo, solo asegurate de colocar bien todas las partes

suerte!!!


----------

